# The Monday Thread (some graphic pics)



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had steak tips with red potatoes onions and peppers, elephant ear and the kids played a few games, won some corny stuffed animals and 5 goldfish. 

I even managed to reset my scaffolding and get some copper cut and bent for a small soldered roof.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Monday was non existent for me. Sunday afternoon around 4 I began to ache everywhere. All my joints hurt and my skin started to hurt. By 8 pm I started to get the shakes and shivers. I went to bed at 10, which is 3 hours earlier than normal. At 2am I got out of bed and took 1500mg of vitamin C and wanted chicken soup, no soup so I had mini ravioli. Monday afternoon around 2 I woke up. Felt better, not great, but certainly not like last night. Sat around the rest of the day doing nothing. Again, went to bed for a little after 10, just bored, nothing to do or watch that would hold my interest.

Maybe today will be better. Still having a hard time staying warm without sweating. Should be an interesting day.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I have to be in pre-construction meetings all this week and I can't get much of anything else done. 

They want everyone to be there at 10 which means I have to get downtown by 9 to find parking.. which means I have to leave my house by 8. If I run any other errands during the morning rush, I'll be late.. so I am stuck for couple of hours somewhere between here and there wondering how I can best use the time.

Then me and all of the other subs will stand around until 11 or so waiting for the GC. Then there is always some moron who asks a series of stupid questions like if the GC will have hot water, extension cords and space heaters on site... and it drags the meeting on until 2. Then the GC drags me in with the owner in a sidebar while they argue over whether they should use white wire or grey wire 

I'll get back in my truck at 3 and the day is practically over  If it's not the heavy traffic, it's my fried brain that ends the day for me.
:no:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Today's video review:











I killed it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey that's me too. yesterday I figured I'd be done cleaning up from the chimney i finished friday by noon. At 6pm I still wasn't done. This morning i picked up the last of my stuff, finished a job that's had a couple things outstanding since mid Aug, did a pile of invoicing and got organized for the next 2 weeks. Sweet.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> I have to be in pre-construction meetings all this week and I can't get much of anything else done.
> 
> They want everyone to be there at 10 which means I have to get downtown by 9 to find parking.. which means I have to leave my house by 8. If I run any other errands during the morning rush, I'll be late.. so I am stuck for couple of hours somewhere between here and there wondering how I can best use the time.
> 
> ...


I have been to many of those pre-con meetings, and have run a few. The morons with the stupid questions are the worst thing about them. Apparently they feel like they are showing how smart they are by wasting everybody's time. Read your contract moron. What this meeting is about is scheduling and co-ordination.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The week long fall fair starts tomorrow, I don't really care what I get done this week. I just want to eat some junk food, watch the draft horse pulls and ride some rides with the kids.




The mention of draft horses ties into the heading of this thread. I have always had a love affair with horses,got a pair of Belgian mares,perfect book end matches (half sisters) Anyway,an old horse trainer taught me years ago. He said if you go about doing something with a horse like you have 15 min. to get it done,it will take all day. If you go about it like you have all day,you will get it done in 15 minutes. You would be extremely and pleasantly surprised to see how your day unfolds if you take a similar approach to all of the days tasks.:whistling


Forget the Monday blues , they are nothing but a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Of course, just a little while ago, the typical threads were "Does anyone out there have any work at all? I'm going broke sitting at home. How do I not lose my good employees with no work to give them? Bidding on crumbs this week."

Now it's "I have so much work I work 'til dark and can't keep up."

Hmmm - which is better.....?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Out of the two problems...

....what is the problem you want?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Monday was non existent for me. Sunday afternoon around 4 I began to ache everywhere. All my joints hurt and my skin started to hurt. By 8 pm I started to get the shakes and shivers. I went to bed at 10, which is 3 hours earlier than normal. At 2am I got out of bed and took 1500mg of vitamin C and wanted chicken soup, no soup so I had mini ravioli. Monday afternoon around 2 I woke up. Felt better, not great, but certainly not like last night. Sat around the rest of the day doing nothing. Again, went to bed for a little after 10, just bored, nothing to do or watch that would hold my interest.
> 
> Maybe today will be better. Still having a hard time staying warm without sweating. Should be an interesting day.


No bueno amigo.:sad: Hope you feel better


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Made it through without any issues. Still sweating a little more than I should be for no apparent reason. Feel good though. Really weird how that came out of no where and only lasted less than 24 hours.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

|For me monday was bad because my 3rd helper this season was gone. Got a union job. Before he left i was able to tear down the old chimney and get scaffold setup. That made the rest of the job until tear down and cleanup not so bad


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Made it through without any issues. Still sweating a little more than I should be for no apparent reason. Feel good though. Really weird how that came out of no where and only lasted less than 24 hours.


My mom worked for health &welfare in food borne illnesses. Many "cold", "fevers" that are gone in 24 hrs are mild food poisoning


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Only ate what the family ate, they were all fine. It's over now. Had absolutely no stomach problems or hershey squirts what so ever.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Probably not then


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Like I said.

Weird.

Guess someone wanted me to take Monday off.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> |For me monday was bad because my 3rd helper this season was gone. Got a union job. Before he left i was able to tear down the old chimney and get scaffold setup. That made the rest of the job until tear down and cleanup not so bad


Maybe you need to pay union wages?:whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

You guys ever notice that sickness disappears when you get working and reappears when you get home?

I've always found that no matter how awful I felt in the morning, by the time I got to work and set about whatever I was going, I didn't even notice my fever or whatever was ailing me until I got home again.
The only exception I've had to this was bronchitis. That laid me out pretty good. Had to leave early. Couldn't hang.

I've always equated this with how you die as soon as you stop working. Humans are really good at being able to put all else aside to complete a task. Once that task is done your body seems to know it's ok to rest and then the sickness hits you full on. Sweating, shaking, all that good stuff.

Hope the chicken soup is doing you right, Leo.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> You guys ever notice that sickness disappears when you get working and reappears when you get home?
> 
> I've always found that no matter how awful I felt in the morning, by the time I got to work and set about whatever I was going, I didn't even notice my fever or whatever was ailing me until I got home again.
> The only exception I've had to this was bronchitis. That laid me out pretty good. Had to leave early. Couldn't hang.
> ...


I agree totally, but getting out of bed is my problem when I'm sick


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Easy Gibson said:


> You guys ever notice that sickness disappears when you get working and reappears when you get home?
> 
> I've always found that no matter how awful I felt in the morning, by the time I got to work and set about whatever I was going, I didn't even notice my fever or whatever was ailing me until I got home again.
> The only exception I've had to this was bronchitis. That laid me out pretty good. Had to leave early. Couldn't hang.
> ...


Ya, this wasn't one of those go to work and you'll be able to ignore your illness. This was more like get out from under the covers and start shivering because you are so cold and can't get back under them quick enough.

I don't ever skip work because I don't feel OK. I only skip it when going it would just be stupid because there would be no way I'd be getting anything done.

But of course I have played hookey on purpose, that's why I am self employed.

But yes, I do know what you mean about those aches and pains that seem to disappear while you are busy and your mind is distracted. Only to come home and have that illness seem to come back to life.

I have also noticed that a mild sickness seems to calm down during the day and ramp up at night.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Woke up this morning to a flat tire, and no compressor or jack


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> Left the house and went to the deli to get a coffee. I had exactly enough for a coffee on me, but that was it for cash. As I'm paying for the cup, who should walk in but my wife. She tells me she's late and doesn't have any cash, takes my coffee, then leaves. Not wanting to pay an ATM fee making for a 4 dollar cup, I leave.
> 
> Got to the job to start day 1 of a new gig only to find my plan of attack was way off. Regrouping. Will explore new methods tomorrow.
> 
> Fabulous day weather wise though. Certainly could have picked worse days to stand on a roof feeling like an idiot.


Doesn't get worse than that. :laughing:


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Monday! Rain rain and yes rain. Started out whit doing as my boss told me to do, driving a Mobil home that we use to sit in eating lunch on the worksite, drove the thing a couple mile just to know when a got there he's changed his mind and drove it back. Worked the rest of the day building scaffolding in the rain.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Finished my latest school project with a ribbon cutting ceremony Sunday afternoon. I may post a pic in a separate thread.


Anyway, my higher ups asked me (told me) to try to help out on a renovation/ addition job on an old school from the 50's. It's nasty work on a nasty building in a nasty neighborhood, and it's behind schedule. What I saw today didn't make me feel any better. 

Definitely felt like a Monday


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Woke up this morning to a flat tire, and no compressor or jack


Hello World!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Pro framer said:


> Monday! Rain rain and yes rain. Started out whit doing as my boss told me to do, driving a Mobil home that we use to sit in eating lunch on the worksite, drove the thing a couple mile just to know when a got there he's changed his mind and drove it back. Worked the rest of the day building scaffolding in the rain.


Windshield time!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Left the house and went to the deli to get a coffee. I had exactly enough for a coffee on me, but that was it for cash. As I'm paying for the cup, who should walk in but my wife. She tells me she's late and doesn't have any cash, takes my coffee, then leaves. Not wanting to pay an ATM fee making for a 4 dollar cup, I leave.
> 
> Got to the job to start day 1 of a new gig only to find my plan of attack was way off. Regrouping. Will explore new methods tomorrow.
> 
> Fabulous day weather wise though. Certainly could have picked worse days to stand on a roof feeling like an idiot.


And I guess you smiled while she took it.:laughing: That's what I would have done, except that I would have paid the fee for my coffee.

The weather was great here as well.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I sliced my thumb open on a ragged paint edge on some crown I was taking down...does that count?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tyb525 said:


> I sliced my thumb open on a ragged paint edge on some crown I was taking down...does that count?


hell yea that counts. I'd be pissed If I couldn't get credit for that.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

The ragged paint edge cut is terrible. Same level as the papercut but with the unsettling feeling that you just absorbed several decades of lead.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> The ragged paint edge cut is terrible. Same level as the papercut but with the unsettling feeling that you just absorbed several decades of lead.


I'll bet there's a government check for that somewhere


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tyb525 said:


> I sliced my thumb open on a ragged paint edge on some crown I was taking down...does that count?


You to? Mine was a crisp edge on some l.p. smart panel


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Today was crucial to my sanity. 

After a weekend of stressing over multiple projects all weekend I knocked off the big one from last week and submitted the final invoice, scheduled 3 other jobs that I've been trying to coordinate, sent out 2 proposals, met with a customer which went very well, and got my ducks in a row for the rest of the week.
That should have alleviated a ton of stress, but unfortunately I drank way too much coffee today so I'm still wound really tight and nervous for no reason.
Hopefully later tonight I'll realize how productive I was.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I stood around all day and listened to 2 old fat guys argue over the correct method for punching down a 66 phone block while I was waiting to fire up my equipment and test it.

Old Fat Guy #1 had been with the phone company since the days when the Bell System was the ONLY phone company.

Old Fat Guy #2 was a telecom man in the army during vietnam.

The conversation/argument kept ending with, "Well if that's the way you want to do it, that's fine.. but I'm not gonna be the one to say 'I told you so' when you have problems." which was retorted with, "Whadda you mean by that?"

Then it started all over again.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I probably resemble those old fat guys, but I didn't try to tell anyone how we used to do it "back in the day".

At least not today. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My festool track saw came today, so it wasn't so bad


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Sweet man.

I've got a project for tomorrow that is begging for a track saw. That means I get to put the finish blade on the Skilsaw and hope for the best!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Sweet man.
> 
> I've got a project for tomorrow that is begging for a track saw. That means I get to put the finish blade on the Skilsaw and hope for the best!


It's amazing, no clue how I didn't have one before, my 118" track will be here this week.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

So that 1k receipt you posted got you what exactly? Saw, vac, AND track?

That's getting into the realm of possibility if that's the case.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> So that 1k receipt you posted got you what exactly? Saw, vac, AND track?
> 
> That's getting into the realm of possibility if that's the case.


Yep


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Please update. Probably wasn't as bad as you thought it was yesterday, right?


No it wasn't that bad. the very first 2 shingles in a ridge cap on a porch roof. 

Luckily??? they started ripping off a roof today on one of the other buildings on site to do cedar shakes. I'll talk to one of the guys tomorrow and hopefully someone can go over and do the repair for $50, maybe $100. At the least they'll have some shakes on site and I'm sure i could do the repair without too much trouble


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Dam spell correct . I meant finger . Ya a cut is one thing but it took a chunk off. I was just tossing it to the side . Has gloves on


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Smithanator said:


> Dam spell correct . I meant finger . Ya a cut is one thing but it took a chunk off. I was just tossing it to the side . Has gloves on


Don't worry, my phone makes me sound retarded. I'm really not I swear.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> Don't worry, my phone makes me sound retarded. I'm really not I swear.


Uh huh :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I mean I don't mean to be a pussy. Or for it to be all about me. But dude this **** hurt.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Smithanator said:


> I mean I don't mean to be a pussy. Or for it to be all about me. But dude this **** hurt.


What the Hell did you do? My lead almost lost a finger yesterday, took a chunk out to the bone, on a bottle jack.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

That's the thing. Just tosses the wrong piece of tile to the side after removing. Had gloves on


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Smithanator said:


> That's the thing. Just tosses the wrong piece of tile to the side after removing. Had gloves on


Holy crap batman


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

This Monday.

Did this:








Then went in to get stitches taken out of this:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Smithanator said:


> View attachment 103428
> 
> 
> I mean I don't mean to be a pussy. Or for it to be all about me. But dude this **** hurt.


I used to always hear... I've cut myself worse shaving.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

This happened to me on a monday last March. Warning, graphic. Tablesaw...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

tyb525 said:


> This happened to me on a monday last March. Warning, graphic. Tablesaw...


Wow, is that both an old and a new injury? Maybe tools aren't your thing.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Smithanator said:


> View attachment 103428
> 
> 
> I mean I don't mean to be a pussy. Or for it to be all about me. But dude this **** hurt.


I did that once when I was a teenager with a razor blade. It was really weird. Somehow didn't notice my index finger on the cut line, cut a chunk about that size off of it. Wound looked almost identical to yours. I saw the chunk of finger laying there, then it started bleeding a solid 20 to 30 seconds later.

Best part though, it healed PERFECTLY. You'd never even know. So yeah, keep it clean and you'll be good to go!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Golden view said:


> Wow, is that both an old and a new injury? Maybe tools aren't your thing.


That was all the same injury. Ripping a 2x, I lost my balance somehow and put my hand down on the blade. Happened lightening fast. The only major injury I've had. I use the tablesaw almost every day...


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like you pretty much got away with it though right?

How'd your thumb turn out? Can we get an after picture?


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was extremely lucky...


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

tyb525 said:


> I was extremely lucky...
> 
> [/QUOT
> I will say so. Omg!!! Ok you got me beat. I will stop crying now.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I like where this thread went. Just hope no OSHA people are watching. Lol. I think us as carpenters have one of the more dangerous jobs out there. I have seen a lot of veteran carpenters get hurt. Complacently when you have done something a hundred times can be a *****


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Smithanator said:


> Complacently when you have done something a hundred times can be a *****


You got that right. I couldn't work for 7 weeks, work comp wouldn't let me without doctors clearance. That was almost worse than the injury itself.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Last night just before the late football game I went to get something from the wife's car. Flat tire. Dag nabbit. I'm a day's worth of football into a 6 pack, it's dark, it's freezing, and no garage is open at 8pm on a Sunday.
You know the deal. Flip flop. Spare on, move the car to the other side for alternate side parking. Gotta throw the other tire in my Jeep so she can take that to work on Monday and stop by our mechanic to have him throw a plug in it. I really gotta get one of those kits.

Now, for Monday...

I intended to walk to the job which was only a mile away. Wife felt bad since it was cold so she offered to go to work early and drive me. Awwww.
Hopped in the Jeep and off we went. 

1. Forgot my bag in the Jeep. It went to work with her.
2. Didn't put the flat tire in the Jeep so she could bring it to our mechanic.
3. Forgot to switch keys with her so I couldn't use her car to get the flat fixed myself after work.
4. Got to the job without a vehicle which didn't seem like a problem until I realized I still needed to pick up paint for the master bedroom from a the hardware store 6 blocks away.


It's Monday and I'm John Travolta.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well my Monday went great! Even though you figure you will get your inspection, there's always that remote chance the inspector is going to be a dick, or ***** depending on which one you get. But I got my final with flying colors. Now for the invoice.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We got 25k worth of Hardi shakes shipped to us today. 

Right color, wrong style. Oh well, lets just wait two weeks!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My Monday was great :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Got in at 10, left at 3. What could go wrong? Can't get my current client to make a decision. Causing me to be at a stand still. In process of getting another job ready to start up but not there. I hate idle time. The shop is clean, new lighting all over the place, changed over a 25' autoreel airhose for a 50'. Replaced a defective cord end that had been bugging me for a year. Changed out the input and output filters in the sprayroom, cleaned the spray room......

I'm bored.

But to keep the interest up my wife's computer crashed and I'm trying to recover files using Linux. Just another thing to try to learn how to do.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My Monday went pretty decent. fixed some dryrot, got a second coat of paint on most of our current project, worked late to sheetrock a wall, had enough rock. Then talked to customer/landlord and got the ok to take a 4 day weekend. First real time off since Memorial Day. :thumbup:

Of course, tomorrow is another day. :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Leo G said:


> But to keep the interest up my wife's computer crashed and I'm trying to recover files using Linux. Just another thing to try to learn how to do.


My cousin built us a computer once and installed Linux. Anytime anything happened we'd have to call him to come out and help because none of our regular computer friends knew anything about it. t was not convenient at all


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, you can load Linux on as an OS by a bootable USB drive and if your hard drive still functions you can deal with it. Otherwise you are dead in the water and lose all your files. Her My Document file was physically damaged in the crash and I am reading the files block by block and attempting to retrieve some more important files.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't understand a word of what you just wrote. Except dead in the water...that part i got

Oh yeah what was the startup program he used? Ubuntu? People trying to help would ask and when they heard that they'd just tell us good luck


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yes Ubuntu.

The rescue disk they have has a lot of utilities. But you can download them in Ubuntu


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

U should get a Mac.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why? Mac hard drives don't ever crash?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've never had a problem. I was mostly kidding because I figured it would annoy you. I'm just into easy when it comes to computers. Good luck.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mac is easy :jest: ubuntu is free


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Last night just before the late football game I went to get something from the wife's car. Flat tire. Dag nabbit. I'm a day's worth of football into a 6 pack, it's dark, it's freezing, and no garage is open at 8pm on a Sunday.
> You know the deal. Flip flop. Spare on, move the car to the other side for alternate side parking. Gotta throw the other tire in my Jeep so she can take that to work on Monday and stop by our mechanic to have him throw a plug in it. I really gotta get one of those kits.
> 
> Now, for Monday...
> ...


Easy....you should consider working Tue. through Sat. 

Would that just spawn a Tuesday Thread though?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if that's how Monday works. Can its properties be transferred to Tuesday if you try to circumvent it?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm not sure if that's how Monday works. Can its properties be transferred to Tuesday if you try to circumvent it?


I've tried this tactic before....unfortunately Monday's are fully transferable.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had lots of Mondays at 2 pm on a Friday when I was hoping to leave early


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Technically Mondays are the first day of the work week. So if you want to circumvent them all you need to do is work 7 days a week and since there is no beginning or end of your week there is no "Monday"


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I knew there was a catch.

Seems like Leo has the answer though. If you never stop working, even for a second, there can be no Monday.
I like it.

Back in the hole!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

With a name like Monkey Pus, it's got to be good!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> I can't even imagine working in silence.
> 
> I usually go radio(spotify), but sometimes I switch it up and podcast all day. Today I did about 8 hours of talk radio. I learned a lot about a bunch of stuff nobody cares about.


If I'm doing detailed work, I can't work with the radio or a podcast on.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Easy Gibson said:


> With a name like Monkey Pus, it's got to be good!



Actually I was thinking about dropping the "Carpentry & Painting" line and making the name be "Robinson Construction". I think its about time I get my act together and add the INC as well.


Robinson Construction INC

Sounds good, and here I had talked myself out of it. :laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I fight about this all the time both with myself and others. My business card has nothing on it that gives any clue at all as to what I do. My wife tells me I'm an idiot, I maintain that I just don't want to be pigeon holed.
Robinson INC sounds perfect to me. Gives you an aire of mystery.


Hey speaking of Monday, I have Monday off! Yes! As an addition self high five, I remembered to go outside and move my car for the street sweeper and avoided the day-off tax.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> My wife tells me I'm an idiot, I maintain that I just don't want to be pigeon holed.


You're both right:whistling


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

marcsmith said:


> I was looking at your website and noticed you're from Almonte. Small world, I've just got this set as Ottawa to be more recognizable.


where are you? In Almonte as well or close anyhow?


----------



## marcsmith (Feb 7, 2014)

dom-mas said:


> where are you? In Almonte as well or close anyhow?


Yep, live right in town. You?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I do, on the island (coleman island)


----------



## marcsmith (Feb 7, 2014)

dom-mas said:


> I do, on the island (coleman island)


How busy are you right now? Seems like everything is slowing down right now especially at my end of the spectrum.


----------

